# Official: Sigma Art | 20mm F1.4 DG HSM



## 9VIII (Oct 16, 2015)

Link: http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_20_14/

Price $899 at B&H
Definitely no filter threads.

Diffraction MTF






Geometrical MTF






Vignetting (it's not much different from the 24A and 35A)





Distortion Map


----------

